# OBRAS HIDRAULICAS - INGENIERIA DEL AGUA > Presas y Represas >  Eje de una presa y geología

## ferbellu

Hola buenas,

Estoy realizando mi PFC y en una frase del anejo de geología del informe de revisión de seguridad me dice:

la orientación general de los
materiales del flanco sur, donde se asienta la cerrada de la presa de Compuerto es de
unos 60º hacia el SO; es decir, dirección de la estratificación formando unos 30 grados
con el eje de la presa y buzamientos hacia el margen derecha y aguas abajo.


¿El eje de la presa sería paralelo a la coronación? No acabo de saber como se encuentra el terreno.

Alguien me puede ayudar?


Un saludo, 

muchas gracias.

----------


## perdiguera

Hola ferbellu, bienvenido al foro.
La pregunta que haces es, para mí, algo complicada, supongo que hay por ahí algún miembro que tenga mayores conocimientos.
Por lo que recuerdo de cuando estudiaba geología: si lo que llamas orientación es el rumbo de los estratos, que era la palabra que yo estudiaba, se debe referir a un eje de presa vertical. Si no es así y se refiere al buzamiento de los estratos se debe referir a un eje en planta es decir horizontal a una cota determinada.
Si la presa es de materiales sueltos o de gravedad y ambas de planta recta, es posible que se refiera a un eje en planta, pero si es en bóveda o en arco lo normal es que tengan dos ejes, uno vertical y otro horizontal.
No sé si he solucionado tu problema, pero me gustaría haberlo hecho.
Repito bienvenido y que acabes con buena nota tu PFC.
Un saludo.

----------


## ferbellu

si más o menos me has ayudado... Es que es a lo que le estoy dando vueltas, por que tengo que ver la anisotropía de mi macizo y claro de orientarlo de una  manera 
o de otra cambia mucho la cosa, a ver si consigo aclararme del todo.

Mi presa es de gravedad, así que yo tb he supuesto que cuando se refiere al eje de la presa será al eje en planta.... Pero no sé no lo tengo claro!!

Gracias.

----------


## ferbellu

Ah!! y orientación  es buzamiento, ya que la dirección de la da SE-NO

----------


## arnau

Si orientación es buzamiento, y es de 60º SO, y el rumbo es SE-NO, entonces para que el ángulo entre la dirección de los estratos (entendiendo dirección como buzamiento) y el eje sea de 30º el eje al que se refiere tiene que ser el eje en planta. De todas maneras resulta difícil saberlo a ciencia cierta, sin tener un triste croquis.... ¿Que dirección sigue la presa en planta?

----------

